# Clutch pedal not going down in my neighbors ford ranger.



## mdgmc84

My neighbor has a ford ranger, mid to late 90s, 4cyl, manual transmission, that is acting up. The clutch pedal will not move at all. no matter how hard you push it, its stuck. he thinks it needs a new clutch, but for some reason, i do not feel that it is the problem. I feel like it may could be something with the throw out bearing, or maybe something else. it is a hydro clutch. like most newer trucks. any ideas? we plan on tackling this next week, to save him from paying a shop. I have enough experience to do the changes. just don't want him to buy a clutch and that not be the problem. but with the way he drives it, it could probably use one regardless.


----------



## mdgmc84

or perhaps maybe the slave cyl or master cyl, mabye a combination. would opening the bleeder let pressure off and possibly let it push down. would that give us a start.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Get a manual. I have a Ranger too, and also had an issue like yours, There is a connecting junction on the clutch rod that will pop loose and jam up. Should be fairly easy to reconnect. A real sloppy job on Ford's part.


----------



## merc123

Not a ranger...but you never know.  Also someone mentioned a throw out bearing exploding to the point where there wasn't any slack to push the clutch in if you wanted to.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/cant-push-clutch-pedal-1139653/


----------



## Rivershot

Capt Quirk said:


> Get a manual. I have a Ranger too, and also had an issue like yours, There is a connecting junction on the clutch rod that will pop loose and jam up. Should be fairly easy to reconnect. A real sloppy job on Ford's part.



yep follow the linkage from the pedel to the floor, the rod that goes through to the master will pop out. I think what causes this is the master is getting slow to return or sticking. Time for a new master soon.


----------



## GoldDot40

Almost sounds to me like the clutch fork is jammed on something. Those things can eventually fatigue and bend or break.


----------



## mdgmc84

Thanks guys, i would sure hate to have gotten that transmission out, and pulled all that stuff out changed it and put it back together and that not fix it. seems like one of the other problems are the issue.


----------



## rjcruiser

Is the slave cylinder frozen?  That would be my guess.  Usually they are mounted on the frame and if the truck has been in mud, they can get gummed up easily.


----------



## mdgmc84

im not sure, we will probably tear into it tommorrow, like i said its not my truck, i just trying to help him save some cash, a shop quoted him 500 plus to put in a new clutch, and i don't think that is the problem. and it hasn't been in the mud, but it has been abused.


----------



## Napi

My money's on the rod to the clutch cylinder since the pedal will not move at all. Even if a throwout bearing or clutch problem, the pedal would move a little.


----------



## Thajonesboyz

first thing, open the bleeder on the slave. will the pedal go down. if no fluid and pedal stays hard. make sure the line going into the slave did not come out. it has a check valve in it. if ok take the line off. push the check valve in the end. will the pedal go down now? if not go to the master cyl. you may check the rod at the master, but if it has not been monkeyed with. it will not come out on its own.


----------

